# Größeres Netzwerk ... Switches verbinden?



## paulee (1. Juni 2005)

Halli Hallo!

Richte für eine Schule ein etwas größeres Netzwerk ein.
Schön und gut, nun habe ich ein Problem. Und zwar: Die Switches und Kabel wurden
schon verlegt.:
In folgenden Räumen ist jeweils ein Switch installiert:

Informatiksaal 1
Informatiksaal 2
Informatiksaal 3
Konferenzzimmer
Büro


diese Switches sind schon Fix eingebaut und von jedem Switch lauft ein Kabel zum Serverraum, in dem auch ein Switch steht. Nun meine Frage: Funktioniert denn dies überhaupt?,... dass man alle Switches bei einem sogenannten "Hauptswitch" ansteckt?

Dieser "Hauptswitch" müsste ja - wenn 5 Switches angesteckt werden sollen - 5 Uplink Ports besitzen oder?
Oder stimmt die Konfiguration?

Es sind alles 16- Port Switches in der Schule, die für die einzelnen Clients, vom Server die ip- Adresse holen (Server ist als DHCP - Server eingerichtet).


----------



## JohannesR (1. Juni 2005)

Das sollte normalerweise so klappen. Switches erkennen automatisch, ob sie einen Uplink oder eine "normale" Verbindung bedienen. (OSI-Layer 2)


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Juni 2005)

Zu den Switches ist ja bereits alles gesagt.
Selbst wenn es nicht so wäre, könntest du 2 Switches auch über ein Crossoverkabel und 2 "normale" Ports verbinden. Oder über ein normales Patch-Kabel an einem Uplink Port und am anderen Ende an einem "normalen" Port.
Das einzige was einen Uplink-Port macht ist nämlich RX und TX zu tauschen (ist also gecrossed).

Aber haltet ihr das für klug, alle Klassen in einem Netzwerk zu vereinen? Darauf läuft es nämlich heraus wenn ihr nur Switches benutzt. Das ist natürlich ein Sicherheitsrisiko, gerade in Schulen wo Schüler gerne rumspielen (kann aus eigener Erfahrung berichten).
Ich würde euch eher zu einem Router und 5 verschiedenen Netzwerken raten. Da hat man mehr Kontrolle über den Aktionsradius der Schüler und kann 100% ausschließen, dass sie Zugriff auf den Verwaltungstrakt haben.


----------



## paulee (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo!


Dann bin ich sehr beruhigt wenn das mit den Switches alles klapt 
Habe mir schon die skurilsten Gedanken darüber gemacht: ...Jeden Switch hinten am Verbindungsport mit einem Kabel zu vernetzen, welches 100€ kostet für 5m ....etc.


wie meinst du das mit 5 verschiedenen Netzwerken?

Ich arbeite mit Windows Server 2003 Enterprise und mit Benutzerscripten und Zugriffsberechtigungen etc. ...; und außerdem mit dem Script- Programm "kixxtart".
Habe bereicht eine Schule vernetzt und dort funktioniert alles, denn die Schüler haben nur auf ihr eigenes "Benutzerlaufwerk" zugriff, dann aufs Schülerlaufwerk (zum Tauschen unter den Schülern), und dann hat noch jeder Schüler einen Bereich am Webserver.

Für die Lehrer schauts so wie für die Schüler aus, nur sehen die Schüler die Leher und Verwaltungslaufwerke und die Ordner wie NETLOGON IPC etc. ...nicht ;-)
Bis jetzt ist nichts schief gegangen, Schüler haben ja nur eingeschränkte Zugriffsrechte, eigene Benutzerprofile etc.


lg


----------



## MCIglo (1. Juni 2005)

Unfähige Schüler? Baumschule? 

Ne, mal im ernst: eingeschränkte Benutzerrechte können unter Windows umgangen werden.


> A privilege elevation vulnerability exists in the way that the affected
> operating systems and programs access memory when they process COM
> structured storage files. This vulnerability could allow a logged on user
> to take complete control of the system.


(MS05-012)


----------



## paulee (1. Juni 2005)

ja haaaallloooo  *ggg*

wenn du denkst unsere Schüler können programmieren, oder kennen sich in irgendeiner Weise mit COM+ oder sonstiges aus, da täuscht du dich sehr ;-)

Das ist eine Hauptschule am Land (nicht in der Stadt - da ist dann sowieso alles anderst),
die können kaum ein Programm starten geschweige denn eine Webseite machen im Editor oder sonstwas


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Juni 2005)

Naja, ich weiß ja nicht ob man das so verallgemeinern kann. Ich hab schon so vieles selber gemacht und erlebt und solange ein Zugriff nicht unmöglich ist, würde ich mich nicht auf der sicheren Seite fühlen. Aber das musst du selber wissen.


----------



## MCIglo (1. Juni 2005)

Das hat der alte Lehrer von unsrer Klasse (Informatikkaufleute und IT-Systemkaufleute an der BS) auch gedacht. Und eines Tages bekam er eine Rechnung für seinen Webspace von ein paar hundert Euro...


----------



## Julian Maicher (1. Juni 2005)

Hehe, ich/wir wurde damals in der Schule auch immer unterschätzt. 
Was man nicht so alles auf USB-Sticks/in Verzeichnissen von Lehrern findet - Wahnsinn kann ich nur sagen


----------



## paulee (1. Juni 2005)

;-)
Naja - ich hoffe - jedenfalls, dass unser Netzwerk einigermaßen sicher ist. Bei uns sind die Kinder noch wie im Kindergarten fast.
Benutze aber auch eigens- geschriebene Programme zur Sicherheit. Habe mir die Arbeit angetan und 2 Progs geschrieben ...war viel arbeit *g*


----------



## phil84 (2. Juni 2005)

Naja, meistens ist es ja so, dass die Schülern den Lehrern etwas beibringen. Aber das sind meist Simple Sachen. Das mit den Schulnetzwerken ist sowieso eine feine Sache. Das sieht alles Super aus aber sicher ist da nichts. So war es in Prüfungen bei uns möglich die Musterlösung vom Besten ins Netzwerk zu stellen. Somit war es den andern Schülern, die Informationstechnisch nicht so bewandern waren, sich die Lösung runterzuladen und ein paar Fehler zu integrieren oder einfach das Layout zu ändern. War ne feine Sache. Und der Lehrer hat noch nicht einmal die Chance das nachzuweisen. Denn er hat ja nicht mal an so eine Möglichkeit gedacht 

Oder noch besser! In meiner Schulzeit noch, musste ich mal ne Schulaufgabe nachschreiben. Dazu wurde ich in den Serverraum gesetzt und der Konrektor, der auch Informatikunterricht gab, verließ natürlch den Raum. Und ich hatte geschlagene 2 Stunden Zeit Hab natürlich nur eine Stunde gebraucht und den Rest Naja........... war schon ganz net sich die Zeugnisse sowie Mitteilungen der ganzen Schüler durchzuschauen. )))). Wie doof halt Sicherheit an Schulnetzwerken = 0.


----------

